# scan tool



## jtg (Oct 9, 2003)

does it tell you exactly which O2 sensor to replace. or does it just say O2 sensor in general?

I'm thinking of getting one.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

I have an Autoxray 4000. In addition to the usual code reading stuff, it shows the live data stream for all the sensor data the ECU is putting on the OBDII bus. In my E46 I can watch all four O2 sensors (two pre-cat, two post-cat), and can observe the lambda oscillations of the precat sensors, and see the lack of similar swings in the post-cat sensors (indicating my cats are good).

The sensors are labeled "Bank 1 sensor 1, Bank1 sensor 2, bank 2 sensor 1, bank 2 sensor 2" by the tool. It's pretty straightforward to figure out what's what from there.

It is not a diagnostic tool... it is a data capture/logging tool that you can use for diagnosing a problem yourself. So, it won't tell you something like, B2S2 O2 sensor is bad". Rather, you have to interpret the data yourself. In the case of an O2 sensor, this is pretty straightforward if you can watch their operation.


----------



## jtg (Oct 9, 2003)

oh i was thinking more on the lines of a peake diagonostic tool.

i don't know alot about cars. i just refer to the bmwtips.com to fix whatever i can. the simple stuff that saves a few hundered.

so which tool do you suggest to get?

thanks


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

jtg said:


> oh i was thinking more on the lines of a peake diagonostic tool.
> 
> i don't know alot about cars. i just refer to the bmwtips.com to fix whatever i can. the simple stuff that saves a few hundered.
> 
> ...


Do you have a PDA? I would try the Nology unit - real time monitoring and trouble code scans are easy with this.

There's even a dyno feature included - while not 100% acurate, it's good for detecting changes in your vehicle when installing new or aftermarket parts.

http://www.nology.com/pdadyno.html

I've worked with this device for about a year now with my Clie NZ90 - it's definitely paid for itself.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

I got the Autoenginuity ScanTool through a recent group buy here on Bimmerfest. I like it a lot, and works with my current PDA.

Here's my my brief write-up about it.


----------



## jtg (Oct 9, 2003)

which scan tool will give me the most info, is fairly easy to use, and cheap?

is the peake one any good compared to the ones mention above? can the ones mention above reset the engiene/oil/inspection/etc lights?

also i have a 97- 528. will it be able to connect to the tools mention above?

thanks


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

Any of the tools listed above will work with OBDII-compliamt vehicles such as yours - the hardest part is making the decision. 

With the palm software - they all are relatively similiar. Just see which is more applicable to your particular PDA.


----------



## O.S. (Jun 22, 2004)

anyone has any experience with this? http://www.scantool.net
or similar?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

jtg said:


> which scan tool will give me the most info, is fairly easy to use, and cheap?
> 
> is the peake one any good compared to the ones mention above? can the ones mention above reset the engiene/oil/inspection/etc lights?
> 
> ...


Generic OBD-II tools can't do any of the BMW-proprietary tasks, nor can the BMW tools do OBD-II tasks. There are those that can do both (like an Assenmacher), but they'll cost a lot more than getting one of each.


----------



## O.S. (Jun 22, 2004)

Kaz - what tasks are you talking about?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

O.S. said:


> Kaz - what tasks are you talking about?


Like airbag reset, oilservice/inspection reset (on cars that have to be done through the DLC).


----------



## O.S. (Jun 22, 2004)

oil and service can be reset using a paperclip.
is there anything that I need to pay 150 US more for ... as that is how much more www.autoenginuity.com product costs


----------



## jtg (Oct 9, 2003)

i'm interested in the scontool school thingy now. its fairly cheap.

is my car OBD-II iso complaint?

and whats the diff between this $80 tool and that $400 tool mention above?

thanks


----------



## marinakorp (Oct 3, 2003)

jtg said:


> i'm interested in the scontool school thingy now. its fairly cheap.
> 
> is my car OBD-II iso complaint?
> 
> ...


OBDII is for cars made after 95 (96 and above)


----------

